# Happy holidays!



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Merry Chirstmas to U Jake


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

Merry Christmas to you to Maxant, Now that we responded to we get and extra 20% off equipment.....BEE BLESSED.........


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Happy Holidays to you and your family as well. Also, I sent you a PM, as I am interested in purchasing a Model 600-3 (300# or 25 gallons) before year end. Let me know what you think via PM. 

Happy New Year 2010. Jeff


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks Jake. I ate so much and gained a ton of weight. Do you know where I can get some suspenders to hold these pants up?


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Thx...back at ya!!


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Happy New Year to you too Jake and everyone here at Beesource


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

It took some patience, but I finally picked up a used 25 gal Maxant bottling tank, and a Maxant clarifier from a beekeep who gave it up in Norwich NY. The tanks are immaculate and holey schmoley, the bottling tank weighs a ton! (not literally). So, the clarifier will replace the one I have (Dadant) and the bottling tank will be a welcome addition to the one I have.

My friend went in on the purchase and got the 20 frame Maxant extractor...I am envous...there's my next goal....a 20 plus fram Maxant extractor.


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

The only regret you will have about the Maxant 20 frame extractor is the fact you did not get one prior. They are built like an army tank. Give Andy a call, I think he is in your area bostonhoneycompany.com He sells Maxant Equipment, I got my 20 frame from him. I met him on I-95 on his way down to Orlando. You can't go wrong.


----------

